# Canada/US Border



## taylor (May 4, 2009)

I don't have a hedgehog yet, and I won't until at least a year from now due to stupid campus housing. However, there aren't a lot of breeders in my area, and the ones that are there have giant waiting lists. On the bright side, there are a couple breeders decently close to me in Canada. Does anyone know what the regulations are for bringing a hedgehog across the border? I have absolutely NO plans to breed, if that makes any difference at all. Thank you for any help!


----------



## taylor (May 4, 2009)

Everything I've found just mentions cats, dogs, and birds. It says that other small animals are usually fine as long as they are in good health, but I don't want to buy it and then get stuck at customs. Do I need to apply for anything or have them checked by a vet? Has anyone else tried to bring a hedgie into the US?


----------



## M_Canadian (Feb 22, 2009)

All you should need is a health certification from a vet saying the animal is healthy. That is not dated more than 10 days prior to crossing the boarder.Im sure if you contact the breeders and ask them they should know what is involved.


----------



## taylor (May 4, 2009)

okay thank you  I know it won't be for awhile but i'm one of those people that has to have everything figured out months in advance


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I sold a baby to the US about a year and a half ago. The new owner checked with customs and had contact information from the person in charge. He was told a vet check should not be necessary but some border crossings will want one. He told the new owner if there were any problems at the border to have them contact him. 

Things went smoothly. Because we are only 30 minutes from the border, we met them there with the baby. If anything had gone wrong and she wasn't allowed to cross, we'ed be able to bring her back home. Her lineage, warranty, birth certificate, bill of sale and everything was in a folder which they showed the customs officer. The officer did ask about a vet certificate and they said that so and so had told them it wasn't needed and that was it. They were waved through.


----------



## taylor (May 4, 2009)

Okay thank you  I am only about an hour from the Canada/Ontario/Manitoba border, so that's where I'm looking predominantly. Like I said, it won't be for another year or so though.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

taylor said:


> Okay thank you  I am only about an hour from the Canada/Ontario/Manitoba border, so that's where I'm looking predominantly. Like I said, it won't be for another year or so though.


well it's always good to know those things in advance, good for you for doing reseach.


----------

